# Word of the Day:  Relentless



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)

_adjective_


oppressively constant; incessant.
"the relentless heat of the desert"
harsh or inflexible.
"a patient but relentless taskmaster"


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)

Russia's President Putin is relentless in his violent actions towards Ukraine.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 11, 2022)

The Charge of the Light Brigade was relentless as they rode into the Valley of Death!


----------



## Jace (Apr 11, 2022)

Don Quixote was relentless in his pursuits.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

The woman was relentless in her search for the perfect shoes.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

People welcome rain, after weeks of _relentless_ drought.

And people welcome a dry clear day of sunshine, after one week of steady daily _relentless rainstorms!_


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 11, 2022)

My relentless search for tranquility is giving me ulcers and insomnia!


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 12, 2022)

The locust plague was so relentless it left millions of people with food insecurity.


----------

